# What is the median passenger rating?



## actiopabs94

I learned that you can open the app and see what your own rating is as a passenger. So I looked and saw that my passenger rating is 4.62, out of 5 stars.

Is this good? Or bad? What is the median rating, and top quartile rating?


----------



## dmoney155

actiopabs94 said:


> I learned that you can open the app and see what your own rating is as a passenger. So I looked and saw that my passenger rating is 4.62, out of 5 stars.
> 
> Is this good? Or bad? What is the median rating, and top quartile rating?


Let's just say if I've seen you pop up on my screen, I would only take you if I was desperate.


----------



## Trafficat

It probably depends on region. That would be a low rating in my area. But I'd still take you most of the time..

Ratings very seldom enter my decision making process. Mainly just in edge cases. It might make the difference if I was on the edge of deciding whether to take the trip or not based on where the pickup is (how far it is, or maybe an undesirable pickup location like Walmart) and if I was maybe thinking of taking "just 1 more ride" before I went home. I will go out of my way to do things for a 4.97 rated rider too if they make an unusual request before pickup, whereas if I get a 4.67 rider that makes an unusual request (like to pickup 2 blocks different from pickup location in app) before pickup I'll probably cancel.

In my area:

5 = This is probably one of my first rides as a passenger.

4.97 = I am probably a model passenger that tips, probably toes to the curb. 4.97 is a very rare and good rating.

4.87 = I probably tip sometimes, I'm usually toes on the curb, very respectful passenger.

4.77 = Possible Median value. Unlikely to tip. Probably emerges at 3 out of 5 minutes, asks to stop at liquor store.

4.67 = I probably never tip and maybe have some other bad habits like waiting until the timer almost reaches zero to come out the door and get in the car. 4.67 is a low rating but within probably a standard deviation or 2 of the median which is probably 4.77ish. Probably asks to go through drive through of busy restaurants.

4.57 = I probably complain about every little thing the driver does. I have a really high chance of puking in your car.

4.47 = I puke in cars all the time or use your car to give free rides to homeless people out of charity.

4.37 = I will probably try to put 6 passengers in your 5 seat car, roll down the windows and yell racist obscenities at passerbys and police cars, and throw garbage out the window.

3 = I am a new rider that upset the first driver I got a ride with. Probably just didn't tip a picky driver.

1 = I am a new rider that probably barfed in the car on the first ride I took.


----------



## _Tron_

One must also factor in the inane things that drivers on this board have stated they marked pax down for.

My rider rating was 4.6 for a while... with smooth, uneventful trips and mostly cash tips.

Drivers are like passengers. You never know what they're gonna nick you for.


----------



## Daisey77

As of lately, it seems to be 5.0. I'm not saying that's accurate but oddly enough, that's been my median as of lately


----------



## ANT 7

At 4.62 there is no way I am picking you up unless it is a 20 minute + trip.

As a pax I am rated at 4.95 and I average 2-4 trips a week


----------



## SHalester

as a pax I'm a 5.0. and really it should be higher as that rating also includes I got my wife unit and child unit ready and in the car on time and my child didn't drive the driver nuts. :laugh:


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Nobody has asked this yet: what do you feel you have done, good and/or bad, to earn your rating? Do you tip? Do you tip well? Do you engage the driver in friendly conversation? Do you jam your earbuds into your skull and ignore the driver? Do you smoke? There are probably lots of other questions drivers can ask about what makes a desirable passenger a desirable passenger.


----------



## ConkeyCrack

My pax rating is a perfect 5 with exactly 8 rides. I always cash tip and tell them ima give them 5 stars (which I do) make sure I acknowledge their presence when i enter their vehicle and make sure I never slam the door


----------



## Denver Dick

im a 5.0 with about 60 rides...always tip cash


----------



## MadTownUberD

The only reason my rider rating is 4.94 instead of 5 is because I paid a driver cash to give me 4* while I watched. The reason: I didn't want drivers to see my perfect rating and think I was a noob.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bribed-a-driver-to-rate-me-4.335920/


----------



## SHalester

MadTownUberD said:


> The reason: I didn't want drivers to see my perfect rating and think I was a noob.


that is a myth.


----------



## Trafficat

SHalester said:


> that is a myth.


I disagree. I tend to assume 5.00 rated passengers are newbies, or worse, got their rating reset by complaining to Uber. If I got a ride request 11 minutes away from a 5.00 passenger I'd probably reject it. 4.94? I'd probably take it.


----------



## SHalester

Trafficat said:


> I disagree.


oh, I knew a few would. But it is a myth; a wives' tail. The myth assumes if you have a 5 you are new, or have had only a few rides. Since not a single person on this forum has access to the database, nobody can say, really, it is true.

I've maintained a 5 for years and many rides; mostly on vacation with my family. How many drivers HERE have mental breakdowns if they see a family AND a young child; auto down rate.

but yeah, as a driver, I'm in the 'pax rating doesn't mean squat'. Alone, I know, but I enjoy being on an island all by myself. I give out all fives to my pax too; my island is far far away.  &#128526; &#127864;&#127864;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

I would not pick up a rider below 4.8* after 10pm. I will take 4.7* - 4.8* during the day. 

Picking up a pax below 4.7* is highly unlikely, unless I was on Destination Feature, or it was deader than dead.

That being said my rating as an Uber Pax is 4.5*. Thus, I would not under 99% of circumstances ever pick up myself as a Pax.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I would not pick up a rider below 4.8* after 10pm. I will take 4.7* - 4.8* during the day.
> 
> Picking up a pax below 4.7* is highly unlikely, unless I was on Destination Feature, or it was deader than dead.
> 
> That being said my rating as an Uber Pax is 4.5*. Thus, I would not under 99% of circumstances ever pick up myself as a Pax.


Try smiling. That permanent crypto-primate scowl is off-putting.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Try smiling.


The issue is that I use Uber almost exclusively in countries where I do not speak the language and communication can be challenging if the need requires it. In Ontario and The USA I use Lyft, and my rating is 5.0*

But Mexico, Spain, Romania, etc. The only app I have on my phone is Uber. I've probably only taken less than 10 Uber Rides on my passenger account, and while I do tip well, the driver rates before they see the tip.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Try smiling. That permanent crypto-primate scowl is off-putting.


ZARDOZ SPEAKS TO YOU!


----------



## FLKeys

The rating system is a joke and I don't even consider it, heck I rarely look at it any more.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

FLKeys said:


> The rating system is a joke and I don't even consider it, heck I rarely look at it any more.


It's a joke, but it is one of the very few information tools I have. Almost all of the serious problem rides I've had where when I picked up someone below 4.8* after 10pm


----------



## wallae

actiopabs94 said:


> I learned that you can open the app and see what your own rating is as a passenger. So I looked and saw that my passenger rating is 4.62, out of 5 stars.
> 
> Is this good? Or bad? What is the median rating, and top quartile rating?


It's horrible
&#128514;&#128514;



FLKeys said:


> The rating system is a joke and I don't even consider it, heck I rarely look at it any more.


I use it a lot. Especially when it's busy. Bar close timeused to tell me who's been really drunk
I use it for pickup times too. I may go a bit further than 7 minutes for a 5.
i'm a five as a rider. always waiting at the curb and I always tip.5
Lowest I've seen was a 4.3 and she was a sweet cute girl who asked to make a quick stop. (25 minutes away in heavy 5 o'clock traffic in the opposite direction &#128514;


----------



## ANTlifebaby

I am rated a 5 on about 30 trips. I have usually taken Uber when I'm either with my wife and son or just my son, and it's usually when we are out of town, though I've taken quite a few rides in my market as well (Chicago). I usually engage with the driver, talk shop about our different Uber markets, and tip cash. I do well with people in general, not saying as a brag or anything, just you have to really go far onto me to put my mood off, and if you're mad about something in the service industry, I'm probably on your side.


----------



## SHalester

Kurt Halfyard said:


> That being said my rating as an Uber Pax is 4.5*.


I feel a story is there, someplace. Maybe.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

SHalester said:


> I feel a story is there, someplace. Maybe.


I'm a 5.0* Passenger on LYFT with 5x as many rides. &#129402;


----------



## wallae

SHalester said:


> I feel a story is there, someplace. Maybe.


My Uber never showed up


----------



## SHalester

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm a 5.0* Passenger on LYFT with 5x as many rides


deflection. goal post move. Guilty.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose

I only deliver UE, but have never seen a rating below 5. I wonder if that means this system just started in my area. 

I’ve been driving about 1-1/2 years.


----------



## Benjamin M

I have noticed that most daytime low rated passengers were headed to the airport, frequent business travelers. 

And only one out of a hundreds was a problem - only in that she pulled a scam saying that I was intoxicated, which I later learned was a pattern for her and she was removed from the platform. 

Why do such passengers get down rated so much? It's a mystery to me. Perhaps just the sheer number of trips that they take in multiple states on their travels. 

As for you, if you aren't traveling on business or take hundreds of trips a month, do some soul searching. 

Are you overly intoxicated during trips? Do you back seat drive? Are you overly talkative? Do you have hygiene issues? Do you find yourself saying "I'll tip you in the app" often and never do? 

I have rated the majority of my passengers five stars, it takes a lot to piss me off. Only to find that many have rated me 1* for a free ride because they're trying to scam, because they were in a bad mood, because of my ethnicity, etc etc. 

Haven't been driving in a while, but prior to the 2020 disaster I would not pick up anyone south of 4.8. But times are tough and I have made some exceptions. Most of those trips were not a problem.


----------



## Dice Man

4.8 is my minimum rating to pickup a passenger.
I don't blame anyone taking lower than that, drivers need to pay their bills.


----------



## wallae

Dice Man said:


> 4.8 is my minimum rating to pickup a passenger.
> I don't blame anyone taking lower than that, drivers need to pay their bills.


I look at the big picture.
The 4.3 I took was a 12 surge right next to me.

Harmless 
Just a cute little con artist who didn't catch me on a quick stop


----------



## Diamondraider

_Tron_ said:


> One must also factor in the inane things that drivers on this board have stated they marked pax down for.
> 
> My rider rating was 4.6 for a while... with smooth, uneventful trips and mostly cash tips.
> 
> Drivers are like passengers. You never know what they're gonna nick you for.


My mother in law is a teacher. She and her friends believe 4* is appropriate since "everyone has room for improvement"



ConkeyCrack said:


> My pax rating is a perfect 5 with exactly 8 rides. I always cash tip and tell them ima give them 5 stars (which I do) make sure I acknowledge their presence when i enter their vehicle and make sure I never slam the door


Perfect


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Diamondraider said:


> My mother in law is a teacher. She and her friends believe 4* is appropriate since "everyone has room for improvement"


This, IN FACT, is the reason why the rating system is a JOKE. Uber/LYFT has never educated their customer base as to how to even use the ratings system, and everyone has the own idea of how a 1-5 scale should be applied to customer service.


----------



## wallae

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This, IN FACT, is the reason why the rating system is a JOKE. Uber/LYFT has never educated their customer base as to how to even use the ratings system, and everyone has the own idea of how a 1-5 scale should be applied to customer service.


Well they don't allow you to vote on the whole picture cause you have no idea if the person tips.

If Rider is great and tips 5 (possibly a great rider who can't afford to tip and does not)
Anything less should be a 4

It's not that hard


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

I like LYFTs rating system better. If a rider doesn't rate, then the ride was solid, and the app defaults to rating the driver 5*
If the rider is a jerk, but leaves a $20 tip, the Passengers will get a 5* from me, because they paid for the right to be high maintenance. Lyft leaves the driver a 24 hour window to adjust ratings.

With Uber, I could have a difficult ride, rate the passenger 1*, and then see they added a tip 2 hours later, but I'm powerless to amend the rating.
It's almost as if Uber wants to encourage CASH tips instead of in-app tips.

I rarely carry cash, and most of my tipping is covered on my corporate expense account, so there is more incentive to tip in the app for me with 50% of my rides, which are done on business. This is the reason why I use LYFT where LYFT is available, and UBER for any other markets.


----------



## JaysUberman

I'm a 4.97 with about 40 passenger trips. I know exactly who the guy was that broke my 5 star cherry. It was after a decent 8km trip that I tipped $3.00 on with decent convo. 

One thing we haven't discussed on this thread is the fact their are some drivers (and I presume of course some passengers) that just figure no one deserves to have a perfect rating and act accordingly.


----------



## _Tron_

Diamondraider said:


> My mother in law is a teacher. She and her friends believe 4* is appropriate since "everyone has room for improvement"


Exactly. I have met people from Denmark who claim they give 4 stars for a great ride because Danes believe "there is no such thing as perfection". It's kind of like with how men rate women on a 1-10 scale, but never assign a woman a 10 because "there's no such thing as a 10".

When I post a review for a product from Amazon that I am perfectly happy with I assign 4 stars. I reserve the 5th star for products that are above and beyond expectations.


----------



## akileon

Same mentality is here in Finland, i have around 1400 trips and over 50 ratings 4*. People here believe 5* means absolute perfect, and nothing is perfect. Also here the average passengers rating is 4.5. If i would be picky and didn t accept passengers under 4.8 i would have just 2-3 trips per day. And yes, ratings are correct here, finnish people are real morons


----------



## Young Kim

actiopabs94 said:


> I learned that you can open the app and see what your own rating is as a passenger. So I looked and saw that my passenger rating is 4.62, out of 5 stars.
> 
> Is this good? Or bad? What is the median rating, and top quartile rating?


I would not worry about it my friend. Definitely somebody will pick you up but as others have said that's actually a very very low rating. But personally i'd pick you up no problem.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton

I have thousands of Uber rides as a passenger. I sit back and relax. And I tip. I’m rated 4.97. I’ve been given warnings from Uber for doing bad things which I deserve. I was drunk I still tip when bad. I tip my subway maker down the street. Idk I been one star when driving Uber ...been deactivated for falsely accused of drunk driving etc. assault and battery... sexually assaulted. Mugged at gun point. I consistently see ratings at 4.7 in my city and ask my self why?

there are takers and receivers.

these trans plants are takers.


----------



## Trafficat

JaysUberman said:


> I'm a 4.97 with about 40 passenger trips. I know exactly who the guy was that broke my 5 star cherry. It was after a decent 8km trip that I tipped $3.00 on with decent convo.
> 
> One thing we haven't discussed on this thread is the fact their are some drivers (and I presume of course some passengers) that just figure no one deserves to have a perfect rating and act accordingly.


But, the driver did you a favor still I believe. 4.97 >> 5.00 IMO.


----------



## New2This

As a driver I never looked at ratings. High enough Surge you were in my car. I had rides where the Surge was higher than their rating.

Just checked my rating. I'm 4.98. Primarily used it in Cancun because Uber's ****ing cheap there.

I tipped cash and app every trip and tried talking (through Google translate) to every driver.

I'm pretty sure I know where my ding(s) came from.

My (now ex) GF would occasionally use my Uber account. I'd order for her. She was a 4.5 on her account.

Looking back, I completely understand her being a 4.5 rating. It explains why she's now ex. 🤷‍♂️


----------

